# Wie spreche ich Linux richtig aus:



## Christian Fein (3. März 2004)

Wenn das einer weiss, dann Linus Torvalds

Im Englischen:
http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/english.au

Im Schwedischen (Linus Torvalds ist Finne, im schwedischprechendem
Gebiet):
http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/SillySounds/swedish.au

Naja nur so am rande, da ich gerade drüber gestolpert bin


----------



## Sinac (3. März 2004)

Hehe, danke Chris!
Wegen dieser Frage konnte ich schon 2 Monate nicht pennen!


----------



## Erpel (3. März 2004)

Haltet mich für einen Deppen aber wie soll man das sonst aussprechen?


----------



## JohannesR (3. März 2004)

Berechtigte Frage! Ich war/bin auch nicht sonderlich beeindruck!


----------



## antihero (9. März 2004)

Antworten zu Fragen welche nie gestellt wurden...


----------



## aNero (9. März 2004)

Er könnte ein Philosoph werden ^^ ich mein erst ne frage ausdenken und sie dan beantworten


----------



## stephan_seufert (16. März 2004)

Naja für die Amis könnts ja interessant sein!


----------

